# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Fixing weatherboards to a steel frame

## funkyfelt

Has anyone had experience with using a nail gun to fix weatherboards to a steel frame..I've had varying advice on the suitability, but it would be a lot easier than screwing. We're using hardwood wonky boards.

----------


## Hoppy

The nail holding capacity in steel framing is very low. If you have wonky boards I have my doubts that the nails will pull the boards into line.

----------


## jiggy

Better of adding a batten to the steel frame and nailing to that, or predrilling and coutersinking onto the steel frame.

----------


## ringtail

x 2 with jiggy on the timber batten

----------


## funkyfelt

I see what you mean, but the boards are flat in the plane that contacts the studs...only wonky in that they are natural edge, radial sawn boards. Thanks.

----------


## funkyfelt

The only snag with battens is the depth of the window reveals...they're aluminium windows, so I can't easily pack them out to the depth of an additional batten. I guess I was trying to find a less time onsuming process than the drilling and countersinking. perhaps I could use lighter nails to hold the boards on while I screw...that just might be the clue.

----------


## ringtail

Put the timber batten on the sides of the metal studs, not the outside face

----------


## jiggy

> Put the timber batten on the sides of the metal studs, not the outside face

    Good idea . if there are no noggings put a few in to stop things moving or twisting.

----------

